# Excercises Using Folding Chair



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 24, 2007)

I am creating a list of excercises and stretches using a folding chair and would like suggestions to add to the list.

Here is the beginning of what I have (in no particular order):



push ups with feet on chair
push ups with hands on chair
curls using chair as weight
side and roundhouse kicks while holding chair
squats holding back of chair to keep spine straight
quad stretch: hold on to back with one hand and pull foot up to butt with other hand (the chair is used for balance)
chair squats: fold arms in front and sit down and sit up from chair. Do not lock knees


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 25, 2007)

Wait until the ref is distracted and then.......


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm thinking Geraldo Rivera.... or at least I think it was Geraldo Rivera


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 25, 2007)

*Dips* with palms on chair and legs stretched out straight in front, and with feet either on the floor, or up on a second chair.

*Overhead squats *holding a stack of three or four folding chairs.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 25, 2007)

Kicks of all varieties using the chair as a target - over the seat from the front and each side, over the back, and through the hole.  These are great for teaching foot position, and also for forcing people to kick above their knees; the first time you hit a metal chair with your toes, you really notice!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone!
I love the idea of kicking over and through the chair--I never would have thought of that.
Also, the two that Ninjamom suggested have been added to my list and they will be used tonight in class!

AoG


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Thank you everyone!
> I love the idea of kicking over and through the chair--I never would have thought of that.
> Also, the two that Ninjamom suggested have been added to my list and they will be used tonight in class!
> 
> AoG


 
*WHAT!!!  *

 You didn't like my Geraldo suggestion.... chair get thrown and you duck as it comes flying at you (which is what Geraldo didn't do)..... how can that not be a good MA exercise!?!?!?!? :uhyeah:

On a serious note there is a stretch I got from my failed attempt at yoga years ago&#8230; it is just to darn peaceful for me. 

Sit on the edge of the chair, legs spread, feet flat on the floor. Fold arms across chest.

Lean upper body forward and leg arms hang down (relaxed) keeping arms crossed. 
Stay there for a few seconds and slowly raise back up to a sitting position


----------



## Can (Mar 26, 2007)

I mentioned this on another thread, but Bulgarian split squats are a great exercise:






You can do them with DBs or just bodyweight as well.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 13, 2007)

My list is now complete and I am going to do it again next week in class.  We only did about half of what I had planned last time because the air conditioner was broken.  It got really hot but I couldn't figure out why.  

Also, I am going to print the list and tape it to my chair so I can remember the order that I like and not forget any.

AoG


----------



## The Kai (Apr 14, 2007)

Up Dog and Down Dod with either your feet or hands on the chair


----------

